# Succinct definition of the perception functions



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Cutting out all the malarkey related to the behaviors associated with types possessing the functions, the functions can be distilled to pretty succinct definitions. 

Se: Objective perception of real, physical, tangible objects. Does not attach meaning or value to these objects.

Si: Subjective perception of real, physical, tangible objects. Percieves meaning, significance, and symbolism attached to these objects.

Ne: Objective perception of the intangible essence behind "things". Does not attach meaning or value to these essences. 

Ni: Subjective perception of the intangible essence behind "things". Perceives meaning, significance, and symbolism attached to these essences.

*i use "things" with the loosest sense of the term and for lack of a better word. 

------

SPs and NJs perceive the physical world objectively and the intangible world subjectively. 
NPs and SJs perceive the physical world subjectively and the intangible world objectively.


----------

